# Special order for my son



## FGarbrecht (Nov 22, 2019)

My son liked some of the alumilite blank experiments I've done and put in a special order for a fountain pen in red alumilite with random internal black threads.  Here it is, still needing a bit more polishing but almost complete.


----------



## magpens (Nov 22, 2019)

Well done !!!


----------



## 1shootist (Nov 22, 2019)

That looks great !
Your boy will love it !

If you dont mind will you share what tap & dies do you use., are you talking about the black mixed in the red when you said "random black threads" or is this referencing something else..

I've been doing mine with AA and rhinoplastic...I had a really nice one I was working on today..until the 1/2 x 20 threads crumbled on me..oh well.
 I don't have any alumilite..I don't think I've ever turned it before, if I have I didnt know.
Anyways I think I'll buy a few to try out., depending on where I'm reading from..AA, rhinoplastic , alumilite & ebonite are the recommended ones for threading. I'll add ebonite to my list of not having also.


----------



## FGarbrecht (Nov 22, 2019)

1shootist said:


> That looks great !
> Your boy will love it !
> 
> If you dont mind will you share what tap & dies do you use., are you talking about the black mixed in the red when you said "random black threads" or is this referencing something else..
> ...


Thanks for the compliment.  The blank was made from alumilite that I added red dye to and mixed with black plastic thread waste from my 3d printer.  I have another similar blank but it is blue with multicolored threads (which I like more than the red one), should be able to post a pic soon but I'm still working on that pen.

I used a Bock nib/feed which requires internal threading of the section with a 6.5 x 0.6 tap (I think).  The external threads on the section are done with a 9 mm x 1 mm die, and therefore the internal barrel threads for the section are done with the complimentary tap.  I used a 12 x .8 triple start threaded tap and die for the barrel / cap threading.  The Bock tap and the triple start tap and die set are from Turners Warehouse, and the 9 mm tap and die were from Victor Machinery.  I haven't had much problem threading alumilite and ebonite, but you need to use care when threading the barrel because you've got internal and external threads adjacent to each other so wall thickness is a factor in whether you get a blowout or not (happened to me once so far).  My major problem with the threading is making the threaded areas look nice.  You can see on this pen that the barrel threaded area and the undercut next to the threads is not perfect, but I received advice on how to cut those threads and have them come out looking much better (basically the idea is to cut the tenon and polish it before threading).


----------



## howsitwork (Nov 22, 2019)

very impressive well done. He will appreciate that.


----------



## Ironwood (Nov 22, 2019)

That’s a great looking blank, and the pen is looking good too. Good advice on polishing the tenons before cutting the threads, I read that in an old thread and have been doing it  on all my pens since.


----------



## Dieseldoc (Nov 22, 2019)

i would say you have a good start on kit-less, good work.


----------



## FrankH (Nov 22, 2019)

Very nice job.  I'm sure your son will enjoy it.


----------



## DrD (Nov 23, 2019)

Way to go there Doctor!


----------



## mark james (Nov 23, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## panchos61 (Mar 16, 2020)

Wow looks beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

